# Christmas is for Wimps



## KyHalloweenLover (Jul 28, 2012)

Sounds like your going to be super busy. I agree though there is very little creativity in christmas decore, and its no where near as fun as halloween is with all the creaters, blood and guts the possiblities are limitless


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

sound alike a plan for you  However I disagree, Christmas is completely different and I bet they would say the same about Halloween- there's little creativity. even though there's lots of creativity in both Halloween and Christmas, try are just for different people- those who want to be admired and those who want to be feared XD


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

or for those who want to please different types of people


----------

